# Struggling on the Ohio



## jeep8589 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok guys, looking for a little guidance. I dont do bad fishing the Ohio later in the summer, but I struggle severely around this time of year. I have tried several patterns with no success. Someone mind giving me a few pointers as to what techniques I should try. I have access to both the Ohio and Lcking. I know I am new to the forum. I am pretty knowledgeable about engines and boats if there is something I can help with, shoot me a msg. P.S. I like to catch fish.... Dont care if they are monsters, just looking for some fun fish like cats, drums, or carp, that my kids can have fun with.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

jeep8589,

I don't often fish for the rough fish (bass mainly), but when I do I get good results just outside Tanner's Creek in Indiana. Also a little down from there in Aurora (near the mouth of Hogan's Creek). That's acually a good spot to get some nice sized wipers as well.

I wish I had more spots to tell you about but, I just mainly go after those bass.


----------



## jeep8589 (Jun 3, 2012)

Appreciate it..... Not so much looking for spots, as more for patterns to fish. Just dont know where the fish go this time year. Tried pugging the banks for catfish if they were on the nests. Tried fallen trees. Tried the channel and the channel ledge. Where do the fish wander off to. I am not even catching drum on nightcrawlers in creek mouths.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Things have been a little tough with the catfishing lately anyways. Technically, they shouldn't be spawning just yet though it's not far from happening. Keep focusing on shallow flats near spawning cover (10' or less), the cold front this past weekend slowed things down in most places. Try using fresh cut-baits, bluegills, shad, skipjacks, and even raw shrimp should treat you well.
For carp, get a 40lb bag of feed corn. Find the largest shallow flat (1'-4') you can find. Use half the corn and spread it out as evenly as possible, but concentrate most of it along the shallows of the bank. Do this the night before you fish and hit it in the morning or give it a few hours during the day before expecting much action. Once the fish are there, I'll throw a couple handfuls of corn out every half hour to keep things going. The setup: use small circle hooks (size 4-6) and place a splitshot or two 18" above the hook. Place two kernels of hard corn on the hook (work hook through softer white germ end) and place the rod in a sturdy holder. The circle hooks do an excellent job of catching the carp and in a river, you'll have more carp to catch than you'll know what to do with. I've caught 30 or more in an afternoon, it's a blast! The kids will definitely enjoy it if you give them enough time to move in and start feeding.
Have fun and post pics!


----------

